# A6 Brakes and rotors help



## simmersm (Jul 27, 2007)

A co worker of mine needs brakes and rotors replced on his 05 A5. Anything special about rplacing all 4? Any specialized tools needed?
thanks


----------



## chapchuk (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: A6 Brakes and rotors help (simmersm)*

Since the car has an electronic parking brake you will need a vag-com to retract the rear calipers. There is also a tool (electronic) made specifically for that purpose that sell for about $100.


----------



## simmersm (Jul 27, 2007)

damn... looks like he is gonna have to take it to the shop.
Anybody in the DC Area have one?


----------



## chapchuk (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (simmersm)*

he can try this website to find a vag-com
http://www.vagtoolfinder.com/default.aspx
Here is a YouTube video demonstrating a brake change with a dedicated tool http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIS_tPXJFkQ
MAC tools sells a dedicated tool for $140
http://www.mactools.com/Produc....aspx


----------



## redTTalms (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (chapchuk)*

i changed my moms brakes on her a6, she also has the electronic parking brake. i did not need a vag com or the electronic tool. i just rented the caliper piston tool from autozone. but it was a pain in the a$$


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (redTTalms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redTTalms* »_i changed my moms brakes on her a6, she also has the electronic parking brake. i did not need a vag com or the electronic tool. i just rented the caliper piston tool from autozone. but it was a pain in the a$$

You're kidding...right? It is so easy to lock up those calipers if you just muscle them. Doing it via VAG is like 25 keystrokes total to open, close and calibrate the calipers. Not worth the risk of destroying a grand worth of calipers or getting some electronis malfunction. 
OH DEAR LORD!!!!


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Kemer1)*

brakes only slow you down


----------

